# cobalt blue skull poison bottle



## softballman1 (Sep 23, 2005)

i have a 3 inch (7cm) skull shaped poison bottle with the nose intact. i don't see any like it for sale at this site, but from reading a recent post I see that someone else was offering one like it. Is there a way to see completed sales on this site?


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 23, 2005)

softballman1, sometimes sales may be discussed here or even someone may offer to sell something on one of the forums from time to time.  this isn't a sale site where sale prices could be tracked. your best bet would be to research some price guides. you might also check on ebay. sometimes you can find an item like yours and see what it sells for.
      if you can post a picture of your bottle. there are some very good people here who may be able to help you with a  approximate value.


----------



## bearswede (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, Soft...

 Welcome to the forum...

 Do a search for "Cobalt skull poison"... Lots of info there...

 Ron


----------



## ukpoisonman (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello...

 Most recent ones to sell in the UK fetched Â£3100 for a 3.5" and Â£3800 for a  2.75" Â£GBP plus 12% buyers premium in August... they were both 100% mint.

 http://www.abc-ukmag.co.uk/

 Hope this helps...


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2005)

yo bd your right dammit!!! ive noticed to much of that  e bay hounds!!  mike


----------

